# Could I have a bit of help please.. was never good at maths!



## alfie's mum (May 28, 2012)

Ok after a long day researching all things food I have finally ordered a bag of the Acana Light for my little podgy boy.

Ok so he is a chi cross with a yorkie and both parents were big. He stands like a boxer dog so not the dainty doll type.

However he needs to lose weight fast as he is getting set in his ways now he is nearly 4 and like an old man!

He currently weighs 4.5kg, to start with I want him to get to 4kg. His weight doesn't seem to change whatever I do so thought a change in food was called for.

Acana light has 360kcal per 250ml (whatever that means)

Feeding guide is:
Use a standard 8 oz. measuring cup


Weight of Dog Active Less Active
KG	LBS GR/DAY CUPS/DAY GR/DAY CUPS/DAY
5 kg 11 lb 120 g 1 c 80 g 2/3 c

The big question, how much to feed him to get him down to 4Kg. I guess you feed for 4kg but how much is that???

Thank you guys x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My parent's dog was terribly overweight once they moved away, mom was double or triple feeding her because she forgot she was fed. Now that mom lives with me, I convinced my dad to buy a much, much better food and put her on the green bean diet. Pippin is a chiweenie, her ideal weight is 12 pounds. She was up to 25 pounds. Dad gives her two dog biscuits in the morning and 15 kibbles with a half cup cooked green beans at night. And that's all. The green beans make her feel full. In the 6 months he's been doing this, she's lost 10 pounds. She now has started playing again with her sister and brother dogs, a poodle mix and a pit bull, and she can jump on the chair and bed again. She's only four years old, it broke my heart to see her so fat.


----------

